# Terry Thatcher Aluminium Cages



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

If anyone owns, or if you have used a Terry Thatcher Aluminium Cage, please could I ask what you think of it?

I've asked him for a price quote for the following;
WxDxH
36"x36"x48"
24"x24"x48"

I'm looking for something that's good quality and will last the test of time, therefore your thoughts on his product are appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I have used them for yearage. wouldn't put a cham in anything else.


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent, I'm actually thinking of a Panther Chameleon.

Would you happen to know if 24"x24"x48" would be OK?

Thanks

EDIT: Gah, I just noticed a typo - I wanted a quote on 36"x24"x48" as well as 24"x24"x48" and not 36"x36"x48", bugger.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

Dork Knight said:


> Excellent, I'm actually thinking of a Panther Chameleon.
> 
> Would you happen to know if 24"x24"x48" would be OK?
> 
> ...


dont think that would last a panther very long tbh,i was thinking of using one of those for my yemen,but he never got back to me on the custom size i needed


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

paulskin said:


> dont think that would last a panther very long tbh,i was thinking of using one of those for my yemen,but he never got back to me on the custom size i needed


oh sorry is that 48 high lol,yeah would be fine,just to be nice you could bump it another foot in length


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

and 3rd reply in a row lol,did you get a price on those yet,could you let me know cheers


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheers paul, so perhaps the following for a Panther;

24"x24"x48"
24"x24"x60"

I hope that he gets back to me.

EDIT: I only sent him an email, well two actually after my typo, in the last hour or so.

I'll post all info _when_ he gets back to me.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

how are listing your dimensions there LxWxH ect?


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

WxDxH or if you prefer LxDxH

I would prefer to purchase 24"x24"x48" or 24"x24"x60", however, I could probably get 36"x24"x48" or 36"x24"x60" at a push.

I've read a couple of care sheets which say house adults in 24"x24"x48", which would be fine. However, I wouldn't like to think that this is the minimum space that adults should live in as I would like to provide extra space for them.


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

OK, I've had a response from Terry;



> These cages are of course all special orders and as such will entail quite a lot of extra work etc. We cannot do a 36x36 base as the largest bases we have are 36x24 so 36x24x48 would be possible and 24x24x48 is not a problem.
> 
> Prices would be £195 and £145 respectively. The cages have completely replacable parts so any damage done by domestic pets or wild animals can be replaced. All that is needed is to send the appropriate panel back to us and we can put in a new section. Bases and door catches etc are also not a problem. I am in the Oxford area and would recommend that you collected the cages rather than have them sent by courier as such large panels could possibly get damaged in transit.
> 
> ...


So;

24x24x48 = £145
36x24x48 = £196

I think the 24x24x48 looks good to me, collection wouldn't be an option so hopefully shipping shouldn't be an issue.

If the start of my week goes well then hopefully I'll be able to place an order for one of these.

Cheers


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

thats not a bad price but as i didnt hear back ive gone for building my yemans one.bear in mind that panthers need quite high humidity not sure how easy this is to retain in a mesh viv.but yeah the 24x24x48 will be fine as for a yemen i dont think they differ much in size.if you see 'SimonB' around on here ask him for some pics he has one with a cham setup.


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

actually 
http://www.ukexpert.co.uk/photopost/...065&ppuser=162 there you go:lol2:


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Cheers - Taking a look now


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

i was just about to reply, but seems I don't need to!:lol2:


----------



## shara ouston (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi, excuse me for butting in on the convo. My daughter has a Yemen, sold to us with a glass terranium which i'm not keen on. He has developed a bit of a skin bacteria thing which i'm treating with a spray i got. I'd like to get a mesh enclosure for him - it think it would be healthier. How do i contact this Terry Thatcher guy? Does he have a website? I haven't had much luck searching for an enclosure. and i don't want the exoterra plastic and nylon ones. Maybe you guys could point us in the right direction?
Thanks!


----------



## Dork Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

Below is Terrys site;

Captive Bred Snakes and Lizards

And here are his prices;

About lightweight aluminium framed cages with clear view black aluminium screen

I think for a Adult Yemen you also need 24x24x48 or bigger, so you're probably looking at the £145 upwards mark to house an adult.

I hope this helps.


----------



## shara ouston (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks so much,
i'll check out the site today. 
Shara


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

can i just ask
how easy is it to maintain the tempreture in ne of these mesh cages?


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

In mine, I have the UVB bulb across the top, not that that gives of any heat, I have a 60w bulb and reflector which projects onto the side to create a basking spot which is upto temperature and that leaves the rest of the cage cooler for him to move in and out of.


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im using a terry thatcher cage also.Im running a sixty watt basking bulb in mine keeps hotspot perfect,at the mo im running a portable room radiator to keep the ambients up as there a little to cool in this weather,i imagine in the warmer weather temps will be fine with spot bulb and no radiator.i got one after simons recomendation,as i was looking for an alternative to the flexariums.


----------



## nathanjupp (Mar 23, 2008)

another thing is how do you stop the tempreture dropping so much over night?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

nathanjupp said:


> another thing is how do you stop the tempreture dropping so much over night?


Why would you want to keep the heat up at night? bloody cold in yemen at night i can tell ya.


----------



## SimonB (Jan 31, 2008)

At night it is fine to have no heat source at all unless it starts to get particularly cold


----------



## tomswel1 (Oct 11, 2006)

paulskin said:


> thats not a bad price but as i didnt hear back ive gone for building my yemans one.bear in mind that panthers need quite high humidity not sure how easy this is to retain in a mesh viv.but yeah the 24x24x48 will be fine as for a yemen i dont think they differ much in size.if you see 'SimonB' around on here ask him for some pics he has one with a cham setup.


Ive heard nothing from terry either, all very well selling these but if he doesnt respond..........so i think i'll try a retibreeze,they do a 24x24x48


----------

